
Nearly all Covid-19 patients put on ventilators die in New York clinic - fock
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/04/22/health/coronavirus-ventilator-patients-die/index.html
======
sacks2k
I'm wondering if this is because of the ventilators or these patients were so
far gone, they had very small chance of living with anything done and a
ventilator was something that had a small chance of success.

~~~
perl4ever
I don't see where the article says or implies at all that ventilators could be
harmful.

